# Vollbild und ku 990



## Tierce33 (19. Jan 2008)

Hallo!
ich habe ein kleines Problem, 
ich schreibe gerade ein Programm für das Ku 990, und soweit funktioniert uach alles
nur, ich krieg es nicht richtig im vollbild zum laufen..
ich setze zwar das canvas mit setFullscreenMode(boolean b) auf vollbild, nur
bleiben unten im menu noch die tasten eingeblendet...
da aber ein Spiel auf dem Handy ist bei dem diese tasten nicht eingeblendet sind
dachte ich es müsste eigentlich gehen diese wegzubekommen.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?
hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt *g*
bye
Tierce


----------



## Backwardsman (21. Jan 2008)

leider gibt es nur diese eine möglichkeit, setfullscreen auf true zu setzen! war das eine spiel schon installiert?? hier ist wieder das problem, dass die j2me-spezifikation zwar fordert dass eine setFullScreen(boolean mode) funktion vorhanden sein muss, aber niergends ist festgelegt, wie die funktion ausgelegt werden soll! hatte jetzt auch schon verschiedene geräte, bei denen man nicht den ganzen bildschirum trotz modus=true nutzen konnte.


----------



## Tierce33 (21. Jan 2008)

ja das Spiel war schon drauf
okay schade, ist ja mist 
dann werd ich mich wohl damit anfreunden müssen
danke für die Antwort


----------



## Greecse (25. Feb 2008)

Oder schau mal hier: http://lg-forum.com/anwendungen/294-softwarefrage-tasten-touchscreen.html

Vielleicht registriert das KU990 dein Spiel\Programm als Spiel\Programm das nicht ganz auf Touchscreen ausgelegt ist.
P.S. Gibt es eigenlich einen extra Code für Touchscreenhandys?


----------



## Tierce33 (1. Mrz 2008)

bin mittlerweile auch noch nicht schlauer
hab auch ein paar tools im lg-forum probiert
aber habs nie hingekriegt meinen eigenen Code
im Fullscreen zu betreiben..
naja sobald ichs weiss werd ichs hier posten^^


----------

